# Jobs - Unemployment Creeps Up to 8.3%



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Today's jobs report from the BLS or the LBS as I like to call it (Lots of Bull Stuff) showed we added .1% to unemployment from June. 8.3% is a steady move up from 8.1% in April. When you look around, you may think it seems much worse than 8.3%. You are right, 8.3% is the U3 number which does not include people who have quite looking for jobs or those who are working part time because they can't find full time jobs. That jobs number is called U6 and is now at 15% which is up from 14.5% or a full half of a percent since April. using the U3 jobs numbers instead of the U6 jobs numbers is lying at worse and sugar coating at beast. The purpose is to make you feel better so you will keep consuming. If the BLS reports the real numbers, you will think there is an economic crisis coming and quite spending. As our economy is 70% consumer spending, everything falls apart when people get scared and quite spending. In fact the only thing holding our financial house of cards together is consumer confidence. When that goes, everything goes.

So what is the answer? Should they report the real numbers and cause a panic? If they did, the crash would come sooner. The sooner it comes, the sooner we can start to rebuild. The longer we wait, the larger the debt grows, the less our money is worth and the more severe the crash will be. For the people who can see it coming, the delay buys us precious time to build up our defenses in the way of cash, in case of a depression, precious metals, in case of hyperinflation, and food stock piles in case of what ever. Do what you can, when you can to be prepared.:suppliesonforklift:

Here is the link to the BLS unemployment page.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

What are going to rebuild with is my greater concern. Do we actually bring back MFG to the USA? I mean we have outsourced so much production that we are causing our own demise.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

That's true, we no longer have the necessary infrastructure for MFG. It followed the jobs. The high school drop out rate is near 25% so I doubt we will be innovative leaders. Jim Rogers says farmers will be the ones driving Ferraris in 20 years. Maybe we can still be agricultural producers.


----------

